

The Freehackers Union - bdfh42
http://freehackersunion.org/

======
tdavis
So confused! Okay, so Suits suck, tech jobs suck, society sucks... none of
these things can stop you from hacking. It's not like your boss comes in and
steals your computer / paint set / circuit board while you're asleep. I guess
I'm missing the value-add here, especially since there are "tryouts."

~~~
randrews
No, but they can stop you from talking about hacking with other hackers, if
everyone around you is a suit. The FU is meant to gather hackers, and only
them, together to talk about it. The tryouts serve to keep everyone else out.

~~~
tdavis
Hmmm... for those without a social circle of hackers, I can concede that use.
Still, the vetting process seems an... anachronism, maybe? Can't find the
right word. Are they worried suits will infiltrate the group and steal their
lucky charms?

 _shrug_ something just feels off about it, I'm not entirely sure what. Feel
free to disregard my oddities in this case.

~~~
randrews
My understanding was that Zed Shaw is worried that suits will infiltrate and
make the whole thing about business, instead of it being about the fun of
putting things together.

My understanding is also that Zed Shaw should pay more attention to the Make
Magazine community, since I think it's more what he's after, but I haven't
actually been to an FU meeting yet (I think they're starting one in Austin,
just haven't yet).

